# SER with lowest millage



## SERFreak (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi; I'm buying a 2005 SER with 39k miles on it. It's been 7 yrs since Nissan release the Altima SER and I don't think it will produce it again in the near future. Buying this car makes me wonder who has the best preserve SER with the lowest millage without any big repair (engine or trans). 
Keep in mind lowest millage not necessarily means best preserve.
Please show pic. I will post mine as soon as I get it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would like to see some pics too!


----------



## SERFreak (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, I found it, I though the Altima SER I'm buying was in good shape but this is almost brand new. 36k just awwwsome!
Check this out:
altima se r | eBay


----------



## SERFreak (Apr 8, 2013)

OOoops sorry this is the link:
Nissan : Altima se-r in Nissan | eBay Motors


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

mines 105k other then normal lil door dings and the hood and front bumper with little chips mint condition. Cant post pics yet still Sorta-Newbie status which is lame.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Here a link to my Kirra 
Nissan Forum - dcalleja777's Album: 2005 Altima SE-R - Picture


----------

